# Suggest Movies for Me



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm looking for recommendations on movies to watch. I'm not particularly concerned with the genre, as long as it's a good movie. Let me just give you a few examples of movies I like to give you an idea:

*Movies I like:*
Pink Floyd - The Wall (Brilliant)
The Big Lebowski
Airplane!
Pulp Fiction
Naked Gun
Inception
The Breakfast Club
The Room (Best worst movie ever)
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Spaceballs
V for Vendetta
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
2001: A Space Odyssey

*Movies on my to-do list:*
Full Metal Jacket [✓]
The Shawshank Redemption [✓]
Johnny Got His Gun [✓]
A Clockwork Orange [✓]
Citizen Kane [✓]
Donnie Darko [✓]
The Prestige [✓]
American Psycho [✓]
In Bruges [✓]
Reservoir Dogs [✓]
Fight Club [✓]
Goodfellas [✓]
Memento [✓]
Dr. Strangelove [✓]
Requiem for a Dream [✓]
Trainspotting [✓]
Pan's Labyrinth [✓]
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind [✓]
The Royal Tenenbaums [✓]
Blade Runner [✓]
The Shining [✓]
American History X [✓]

So, uh, suggestions?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 16, 2012)

_Repo! The Genetic Opera_ is a good one if you're okay with musicals and gore. Other good movies off the top of my head are _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, _Silent Hill_ (both are waaay better than people give them credit for), _The Last Unicorn_ (if you like animated, sort of strange, and very pretty movies), _Rio_ is a cute animated one with nice music...

I'm sure there are more hmhmhmhm...


----------



## Byrus (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd recommend checking out Reservoir Dogs if you liked Pulp fiction. It's another movie by Quentin Tarantino and it's in the same genre. 

If you end up liking Full Metal Jacket, try checking out Platoon and Apocalypse Now. The Green Mile is also worth a look if you're interested in The Shawshank Redemption. 

Oh, and the remake of The Wicker Man is another "So bad it's good" movie, although even Nic Cage's insanity can't hold a candle to The Room. (I don't think anything can top it really)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 16, 2012)

_The Prestige_, another one of Chris Nolan's mindfucky films. Uh, the director's cut of _Daredevil_ is one of the better pre-Nolan superhero films. _Hot Fuzz_, _In Bruges_ and _Scott Pilgrim vs The World_. _The Quiet American_. _Mean Girls_.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 16, 2012)

_Pan's Labyrinth _, if you don't mind Spanish movies.


----------



## Dar (Sep 16, 2012)

Spaceballs. No questions asked.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 17, 2012)

I second Reservoir Dogs, The Prestige and Hot Fuzz. I think they'd go well with your other tastes and they're some of my favorite movies. And The Green Mile, though it's less directly in line with what's already on your list.

Out of Quentin Tarantino's repertoire, I also adore Inglourious Basterds, though some people hate it.

And if you haven't seen Monty Python's Life of Brian, you should, although there is a bizarre subset of people that does not get Monty Python at all (my mom is one of them).


----------



## Flareth (Sep 17, 2012)

How To Train Your Dragon is good animated flick with really good music as well.

And i you haven't seen it, Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog is an epic musical, though not really a movie (It's about 45 minutes and on Youtube. But DVD is a must, with the musical commentary and all).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> _Repo! The Genetic Opera_ is a good one if you're okay with musicals and gore. Other good movies off the top of my head are _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, _Silent Hill_ (both are waaay better than people give them credit for), _The Last Unicorn_ (if you like animated, sort of strange, and very pretty movies), _Rio_ is a cute animated one with nice music...
> 
> I'm sure there are more hmhmhmhm...


Thanks for the suggestions. Of those, I've only seen Rio... it was okay, nothing spectacular :/

I must watch Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, though.


Byrus said:


> I'd recommend checking out Reservoir Dogs if you liked Pulp fiction. It's another movie by Quentin Tarantino and it's in the same genre.
> 
> If you end up liking Full Metal Jacket, try checking out Platoon and Apocalypse Now. The Green Mile is also worth a look if you're interested in The Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> Oh, and the remake of The Wicker Man is another "So bad it's good" movie, although even Nic Cage's insanity can't hold a candle to The Room. (I don't think anything can top it really)


NOT THE BEES. NOT THE BEES. AAAAAH MY EYES AUGHHHH


Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> _The Prestige_, another one of Chris Nolan's mindfucky films. Uh, the director's cut of _Daredevil_ is one of the better pre-Nolan superhero films. _Hot Fuzz_, _In Bruges_ and _Scott Pilgrim vs The World_. _The Quiet American_. _Mean Girls_.


Hot Fuzz is good. The Quiet American is good. Mean Girls is okay, overrated, though - I recall one summer camp where no one could give a speech without someone in the background yelling out "You don't even go here!".


Nobody said:


> _Pan's Labyrinth _, if you don't mind Spanish movies.


I'll check it out.


Dar said:


> Spaceballs. No questions asked.


It's good alright, and rife with 4th wall breaking.


Butterfree said:


> I second Reservoir Dogs, The Prestige and Hot Fuzz. I think they'd go well with your other tastes and they're some of my favorite movies. And The Green Mile, though it's less directly in line with what's already on your list.
> 
> Out of Quentin Tarantino's repertoire, I also adore Inglourious Basterds, though some people hate it.
> 
> And if you haven't seen Monty Python's Life of Brian, you should, although there is a bizarre subset of people that does not get Monty Python at all (my mom is one of them).


I'm definitely not one of those people. Monty Python is brilliant.

Inglorious Basterds was good. I'll have to check out Reservoir Dogs, what with all these suggestions.


Flareth said:


> How To Train Your Dragon is good animated flick with really good music as well.
> 
> And i you haven't seen it, Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog is an epic musical, though not really a movie (It's about 45 minutes and on Youtube. But DVD is a must, with the musical commentary and all).


That's the one with Neil Patrick Harris, correct? Yeah, I'll definitely have to check it out.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 17, 2012)

if you like spaceballs, anything else by mel brooks is worth checking out. blazing saddles is by far my favorite and history of the world part 1 has some wondrous moments too.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2012)

_The Lawnmower Man_. 

It's a cult move from the early 1990's.

SO FUCKING WEIRD.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 17, 2012)

To go for another cult movie: Trainspotting.

I also think Requiem for a Dream and Black Swan are good movies (but considering this is Darren Aronofsky they are a little weird).

Other movies I've liked recently are Intouchables (but that's in French of course), Haevnen (which is in Danish I think...- English title In a Better World), and American History X.


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 17, 2012)

I second all the Quentin Tarantino movies, and American History X, and Pan's Labyrinth, and Requiem For a Dream. Also, Fight Club, Memento, 12 Monkeys, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, and if you don't mind gore (and if you plan on watching Quentin Tarantino, you can't mind it), American Psycho, and Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2012)

_Inglourious Basterds_ is easily Tarantino's best film, but then I am not as enamoured of Pulp Fiction as lots of people seem to be.

I'll try recommend some stuff that's a little different to what you have so far. My favourite director is Sofia Coppola, and I would heartily recommend _Lost in Translation_ and, if you like that (but not if you don't) _Somewhere._ My other favourite director is Kubrick, and I'm a bit confused as to why _2001_ isn't on your list when _Full Metal Jacket_ and _A Clockwork Orange_ are. And if you go in for very slow three-hour science fiction, _Solaris_ (the one without George Clooney) is very good.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> if you like spaceballs, anything else by mel brooks is worth checking out. blazing saddles is by far my favorite and history of the world part 1 has some wondrous moments too.


BLAZING SADDLES. Yes, that is a great movie :D


Phantom said:


> _The Lawnmower Man_.
> 
> It's a cult move from the early 1990's.
> 
> SO FUCKING WEIRD.


Sounds right up my alley.


Tarvos said:


> To go for another cult movie: Trainspotting.
> 
> I also think Requiem for a Dream and Black Swan are good movies (but considering this is Darren Aronofsky they are a little weird).
> 
> Other movies I've liked recently are Intouchables (but that's in French of course), Haevnen (which is in Danish I think...- English title In a Better World), and American History X.


Good suggestions.


Pathos said:


> I second all the Quentin Tarantino movies, and American History X, and Pan's Labyrinth, and Requiem For a Dream. Also, Fight Club, Memento, 12 Monkeys, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, and if you don't mind gore (and if you plan on watching Quentin Tarantino, you can't mind it), American Psycho, and Silence of the Lambs.


Yeah, I was planning to watch American Psycho and Fight Club, since my roommate has those on DVD. And I'm watching Memento anyway, as my Philosophy teacher is making us write a paper on it. I'll have to check some of those others out.


opaltiger said:


> _Inglourious Basterds_ is easily Tarantino's best film, but then I am not as enamoured of Pulp Fiction as lots of people seem to be.
> 
> I'll try recommend some stuff that's a little different to what you have so far. My favourite director is Sofia Coppola, and I would heartily recommend _Lost in Translation_ and, if you like that (but not if you don't) _Somewhere._ My other favourite director is Kubrick, and I'm a bit confused as to why _2001_ isn't on your list when _Full Metal Jacket_ and _A Clockwork Orange_ are. And if you go in for very slow three-hour science fiction, _Solaris_ (the one without George Clooney) is very good.


AAAA STUPID ME. How did I forget 2001: A Space Odyssey? Great movie btw.

I think I should just make an effort to watch all of Kubrick's great films. I've also heard a lot of praise for Dr. Strangelove, would you recommend that?


Rainbow Dashie said:


> _Memento_, in my opinion Nolan's magnum opus (yes, even better than Inception) and one of the best mystery thrillers I've ever seen, and if you'll like that, watch Nolan's debut _Following_ as well. Also seconding the mention of _The Prestige_, and his Batman trilogy is also definitely very much so worth watching.
> 
> You'll probably like _In Bruges_ since you like Pulp Fiction and The Big Lebowski; it's just as quotable as those two (if not more) and it's a fun buddy movie, though the story is a bit sad (the trailer doesn't do it justice).
> 
> ...


Thanks! These are all very good suggestions. I think I'll add some of these to my to-do list.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yes. _Dr. Strangelove_ is my favourite comedy.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 17, 2012)

Con Air.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 17, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> Con Air.


I'd consider watching that just because of Homestuck.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 19, 2012)

Alright, so... opinions on the movies I've watched so far:

*Full Metal Jacket* (1987): Brilliant movie. Particularly harrowing. Slowly becoming my favorite war movie of all time.

*Johnny Got His Gun* (1971): To be perfectly honest, this one struck me as a disappointment. The book was much, much better, and the film had nowhere near the emotional impact that the book had on me. The film spent too much time on awkward scenes from the protagonist's past, and almost completely skipped the anti-war sentiment that was central to the novel. And the scenes that _were_ supposed to be nightmares were horrifically underplayed. Perhaps such a story never really belonged on the big screen, as it rather defeats the purpose of the imaginative despair Dalton Trumbo created in the novel.

*Dr. Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* (1964): I wasn't sure what to expect when watching this movie. All I knew was that Stanley Kubrick directed and produced it, so it was to be no doubt brilliant. And what I got was a most satisfying taste of Cold War satire. _"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the war room!"_

*A Clockwork Orange* (1971): So, I just finished watching this one. And perhaps it is the most complex film of those I have watched. Bizarre? Yes. Graphic? Yes. Thematically, it is a very powerful film, and its success is magnified by Malcolm McDowell's outstanding performance. Yeah. Kubrick.

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, everyone.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 19, 2012)

I can second Shutter Island (quite like that one), of course Fight Club (I left it out because it had been mentioned already), Princess Bride, Spirited Away, and the first part of the Matrix trilogy (2 is acceptable and 3 is shit).


----------



## CJBlazer (Sep 19, 2012)

I would recomend Action movies, if you are into action:

Batman Rises
Expendables 1 or 2
Paranormal Activity 1, 2 or 3
Saw 1-7
Jason X
Judge Dredd
 any more needed?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2012)

I wish I could remember dr strangelove >:/ i watched it once but i was exhausted when i did and so i fell asleep and missed most of it ; ;


----------



## Amala (Sep 21, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> I can second Shutter Island (quite like that one), of course Fight Club (I left it out because it had been mentioned already), *Princess Bride*, Spirited Away, and the first part of the Matrix trilogy (2 is acceptable and 3 is shit).


If you haven't seen this already DO IT. DO IT NOW. 

_MY NAME IS..._


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 25, 2012)

From your to-watch list, I heartily recommend In Bruges. Then, if you like it, watch Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and after that, Snatch. They are the blackest of comedies, but they are _great_. Imagine The Italian Job directed by Tarantino, but even better than either.

(jk, nothing's better than The Italian Job (the original one with Michael Caine for course))

If they're too dark, Hot Fuzz is much more 'comedy' than 'black' and is absolutely brilliant.

And The Wicker Man remake deserves all the mockery it can get, but the original is really great. I love Christopher Lee.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah, I updated my to-watch list because I'd already watched most of the movies on it. It now includes:

Full Metal Jacket [✓]
The Shawshank Redemption [✓]
Johnny Got His Gun [✓]
A Clockwork Orange [✓]
Citizen Kane [✓]
Donnie Darko [✓]
The Prestige [✓]
American Psycho [✓]
In Bruges [✓]
Reservoir Dogs [✓]
Fight Club [✓]
Goodfellas [✓]
Memento [✓]
Dr. Strangelove [✓]
Requiem for a Dream [✓]
Trainspotting [✓]
Pan's Labyrinth [✓]
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind [✓]
The Royal Tenenbaums [✓]
Blade Runner [✓]
The Shining [✓]
American History X [✓]


----------



## Phantom (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmm, moar suggestions VM?

How about Young Frankenstein, if you haven't seen it of course. Twelve Angry Men is another good one. Another old one is My Favorite Brunette.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Oct 28, 2012)

You may also want to add Alfred Hitchcock's "big three" to your list as well: Psycho, Rear Window and Vertigo. Psycho is pretty much a must-watch classic psychological horror movie, Rear Window has a really fun and cool premise, and Vertigo has the story and a really haunting, eerie atmosphere, and all of them of course have lots of suspense.


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 30, 2012)

I haven't seen the _Back to the Future_ films anywhere here. Those are three of the greatest films I've ever watched and if you haven't seen them yet, watch them in order, it's vital you watc them in the right order.

Also, as has been mentioned, _Inglorious_ is a very good films, as is _Reservoir Dogs_, which is just like  _Pulp Fiction_, which is probably better if I'm honesy. Away from Tarantino, someone mentioned _Hot Fuzz_ which is hilarious. If you watch that, you should watch _Shaun of the Dead_ as well, that's Pegg and Frost too and is better in my opinion.

Also, _Harry Brown_ is one of the most powerfully moving films I've ever watched and quite graphic too. It stars Sir Michael Caine which automatically makes it amazing. And the Nolan Batman films are epic. Oh god, I fear I will never stop.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> American Psycho


This movie almost made me turn gay for Christian Bale.

I suggest Alien trilogy, fantastic horror sci-fi.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 31, 2012)

The Underworld series can be quite enjoyable. Could use some work what with the cliches and whatnot but it's not so bad.

Also The Twilight Saga is ridiculously fun to watch with a best buddy or ten.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 31, 2012)

Go watch Moonrise Kingdom. Or any Wes Anderson film, for that matter.

Oh, look, now I'm recommending movies for you guys.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 31, 2012)

> I suggest Alien trilogy, fantastic horror sci-fi.


Trilogy? What trilogy? It's a good thing they never made an Alien 3, because that would have been a complete disaster and undermined everything good about the first two.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Oct 31, 2012)

opaltiger said:


> Trilogy? What trilogy? It's a good thing they never made an Alien 3, because that would have been a complete disaster and undermined everything good about the first two.


There are a few redeeming features in Alien 3 IMO.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Nov 1, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Go watch Moonrise Kingdom. Or any Wes Anderson film, for that matter.
> 
> Oh, look, now I'm recommending movies for you guys.


I personally found Moonrise Kingdom to be underwhelming; or maybe it was just because I gave in to all the overhyping, overrating of it and had too high expectations?

Rushmore kinda also failed to deliver for me though.

But The Royal Tenenbaums is a masterpiece at least.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 18, 2012)

So that big list of movies I had...

I kind of... well... finished it.

Now I'm requesting more films.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you seen Brazil? It is a fantastic dystopian film. Last term I ran a history-of-SF-cinema series of film nights, so I can also recommend Metropolis and The Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## Pook (Dec 18, 2012)

_Blow_, about how cocaine arrived in the United States, is an excellent film.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 20, 2012)

If you can find it, _Seven Psychopaths_, the new film from the director of _In Bruges_, is amazeballs. I'm not sure how long it takes a film to get online these days, I only saw it in the cinema a week or two ago though.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 11, 2013)

An Alice in Wonderland film. :P Any version. Its just an awesome story. :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 11, 2013)

How about Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story?


----------

